

Why English?? - berzniz
http://berzniz.com/post/93309818446/why-english

======
tehabe
A friend of mine works at a company in which the "company language" at a
certain level is French. It really depends on the company and which direction
it wants to go.

If the company wants to globally recognised, it might be useful to use a
Global Language like English instead of a local one. Especially in a field
like software development. Where all tools are English anyway.

So I think your point for using English are valid. (Especially since the plans
for making Finnish the world language won't become reality anytime soon.)

P.S. I currently have a heated discussion with myself in what language I
should use my computer. Mostly because I've seen so many badly translated UI
elements, which also comes from the fact that my native language loves
combined nouns which can be very long and usually destroy the layout of a
webpage or app. But when I use English I think I often don't get the content I
want or I'm looking for. Google Now uses e.g. Miles when locale is set to
English (UK). On the other side, it can be vey frustrating to fix the
translation of projects. I tried.

